
Mysterious objects spotted in deep space are unlike anything ever seen - secondderiv
https://www.livescience.com/circular-radio-objects-space.html
======
codeduck
What a terrible mobile site. Multiple pop ups, constant interruptions.

~~~
jug
I strongly recommend using Reading Mode in your browser or a decent Hacker
News app with that integrated.

